# iPhone-App gesucht: Galaxy Balls auf Nokia



## Annabell (19. September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin seit voriger Woche stolzer Besitzer eines iPhone 4. Es gibt allerdings eine Sache, die ich gegenüber meinem bisherigen Nokia vermisse. Auf diesem gab es das Spiel "Galaxy Balls" - so ähnlich wie Tetris, man muss Kugeln in eine mindestens 3er Reihe kriegen und dann verschwinden diese. Und das bevor man oben am Bildrand ist (also nix wegschießen, so eine App habe ich gefunden). Neue Teile kommen hier wie bei Tetris von oben. Gibt es eine App, die analog funktioniert? Oder wenigstens etwas für den PC? Danke.


----------

